# EUR/SGD Analysis



## PipSafe (20 June 2014)

EUR/SGD during the recent weeks could descend without reformation and record the Bottom price of 1.68596. Price during the downfall with reaching to the supportive level of Down channel and Up trendline has stopped from more descend and has formed a bottom price in the level of 1.68596.According to the formed price movements in daily time frame, there is a butterfly harmonic pattern between the top price of 1.76640 and the recent descending that by completing the D point of this pattern, there is a warning about stopping of descending of the price.RSI indicator in Daily time frame shows the possibility of ascending candles and the first target buyers is the resistance level of 1.70382 or down trendline. There is no clear sign for descending of the price at the moment and the least sign for Down trend and decreasing of the price is formation of a top price in 4H time frame.

*
Technical Analysis of EUR/SGD dated 2014.06.19*


----------



## PipSafe (1 August 2014)

EUR/SGD was in a strong and consistent downtrend during the recent weeks that sellers were successful in achieving the lowest price of 1.66176.There is a Doji candlestick pattern in bottom price of 1.66176 that warns the potential for formation of a successful bottom price and Vulnerability of descending trend for sellers. With closing of the next bearish candle, this signal is fixed. According to the formed price movements in the chart, there is a Bat harmonic pattern between the bottom price of 1.65572 and  top price of 1.76681 that warns about ascending of the price with completion of this pattern ending point. RSI indicator in daily time frame is in saturation sell area and warns about ascending of price according to the next cycle during the next days.Generally according to the formed signs in price chart, until the bottom price of 1.66176 is preserved, there is a potential for reformation and ascending of the price in this currency pair.

Technical Analysis of EUR/SGD dated 2014.07.31
Forex Technical Analysis ( 2014.07.31)


----------

